# Update on little Edie



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I saw this when I was on YouTube getting the code for the Fluffy clip for Edie. Remember little Edie? She was the rescue from the Lancaster Ca. shleter by Bronwyne and Eldad Hager just before she was to be euthanized? Well......


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

*tears of joy*

God bless you little Edie, have a Happy Ever After!!!! I loved the shot that showed her draped over her new mommy's shoulder yawning (so relaxed) and in her snazzy new coat and lying on her back playfully pawing...

God bless everyone involved in saving her too... what a shame if that little one would have been put down. This couldn't have had a happier ending!!!! So glad to see this video!!!! THANK yOu!!!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What a happy ending for sweet Edie!! Another fabulous video!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Is it okay if I post this on Facebook?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Suzan, it's a youtube, which is public, so I should think it would be fine to cross post on FB


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think it is already on facebook, but go ahead with your own.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi "Big Edie" ;D YOU ROCK BIG TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU AGAIN FOR ALL YOU DO FOR THESE BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

What a great video! 

So heartwarming to know that people out there are doing right by animals that have been so wronged.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh bless all of you angels who make this happen! THANK YOU. Nothing sort of a mircale, bless sweet Edie, both fur and skin , and Edie's new Mommy. Wonderful!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Edie looks like she is going to have a great new life! Thank you


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

After all the sad posts we see its so nice to see happy endings.


----------

